# My Big Sweeeeeeety



## fender66 (Jan 31, 2011)

Need to vent/share a bit so I'm doing it here. Hope you don't mind.

I've noticed over the past several days that there are two very large lumps in my dogs neck. I think they are the glands that we have just under our jaw in our neck. They are very swollen, and yesterday, I watched her very closely. Seems to be causing some minor difficulty in breathing. She doesn't want to eat her food as readily either, although this AM she did eat without any problem. My wife is taking her to the vet this AM, but our regular vet doesn't have office hours on Mondays so we are going somewhere else. I've always said that she's just a dog, but I guess I really didn't mean it that way. After all, she loves me more than anyone else does. Talk about unconditional love!

Hope she's going to be okay....she's my big sweeeety!


----------



## fender66 (Jan 31, 2011)

Well....this is NOT good news. The vet says she has Lymphoma. Could be about a month before it gets the best of her. My girls are a mess. Everyone is crying. I have a good friend that is an amazing vet. He's out of town right now, but I'll be getting his thoughts later this week. We may have a few options, but I'm not holding my breath.

Pray for my family please, and me too. Looks like we're going to lose our most faithful friend and fishing partner. [-o<


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 31, 2011)

Dang it fender66 sad news man. Hope for ya all on this.


----------



## bulldog (Jan 31, 2011)

I am a huge dog lover and I feel for you. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Jim (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry to hear it man!


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jan 31, 2011)

Was in your shoes a few years back, it's hard.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry to hear buddy. Hope God helps ease you and your family's pain.


----------



## redbug (Jan 31, 2011)

sorry to hear about your bad news ..
They always start off as just dogs but grow to be so much more


----------



## FishingCop (Jan 31, 2011)

So, so sorry to hear the bad news [-o<


----------



## wasilvers (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry to hear it. I can definitly wait for that day in my house.


----------



## brmurray (Jan 31, 2011)

just hugged my old girl with a tear in my eye. Prayers sent.....


----------



## Ictalurus (Jan 31, 2011)

We lost our 9 year old golden/lab mix one week ago. Just glad for all the good years. Wish you the best of luck.


----------



## poolie (Jan 31, 2011)

Fender, as the Pet thread we have going shows, we have a lot to dog lovers (and pets in general) here on TB and we all know how you feel. If you look up unconditional love in the dictionary I'm sure somewhere it says, see Dog. My heart hurts for you and your family. Will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Brine (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry to hear it fender! Prayers sent your family's way. [-o<


----------



## fender66 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks guys.....I really appreciate your prayers. More than you can imagine. This place really is FAMILY!


----------



## albright1695 (Jan 31, 2011)

Prayers sent. Hang in there Fender.


----------



## BLK fisher (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry to hear. They always become a part of the family. Prayers sent. [-o<


----------



## Oldgeek (Jan 31, 2011)

Will pray for the best outcome. Sorry ya'all have to go through this.


----------



## countryboy210 (Jan 31, 2011)

So Sorry To Hear This, Prayers For The Entire Family Sent. [-o< 

Your Sweety Looks Like BassAddict's Dog, Daisy; I've Seen A Pic On Another Site.


----------



## freetofish (Jan 31, 2011)

Like everyone else on this site, I too have you and Andi and Sam and Renee in my prayers.. Life is tough sometimes but we are led to believe that the tough times makes us stronger...Holly is a wonderful dog and It has been my privalege to pet her beautiful head.
peace
ron


----------



## lswoody (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry to hear this Fender. I hope that your vet friend has some ideas.


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry to hear Chris and I pray for you and your family [-o<

Also countryboy you must have me confused with another bassaddict, my lab was named Pickles!


----------



## rweathers1 (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry to hear this fender...you and your family will be in my thoughts and [-o< .
Hope for the best my friend.


----------



## BassGeek54 (Jan 31, 2011)

Chris I am so sorry to hear this, my heart is breaking for you and your family. I know mine have never been just dogs...they are part of your family and you are right they love you unconditionally. Our thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## perchin (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear this Chris...


----------



## BaitCaster (Feb 1, 2011)

That is bad news. She is a beautiful dog. It is especially tough when you have kids.

Take care. I will be thinking about you.


----------



## C.U. Fishin (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear Chris, she's a beautiful dog. Sending prayers for her and your whole family.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 1, 2011)

I sure am sorry to hear that, Chris. One of my good friends lost his best buddy (chocolate lab) just last year to the exact same scenario that you are facing.

They truly are man's best friend.


----------



## robr3004 (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear about this. Prayers Sent. I went through a horrible experience with a pet last night....still rattled. Hang in there.


----------



## KMixson (Feb 1, 2011)

I hate to hear that news. It is hard losing someone who loves you like your dog.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks again guys.....Again, you all are the greatest!


----------



## Outdoorsman (Feb 1, 2011)

Hang in there fender....

Very sorry to hear... You, your family, and your big sweeeeeety have my prayers...
[-o< [-o< [-o< 

I am also a dog lover...always have been always will be.... my other favorite website has a thread in the general discusion forum specifically dedicated to loosing a dog... it is called "One Less Dog In The House Tonight". It is for people who are loosing or have lost their dog. There are a lot of touching stories and support there. Every time I read this discussion I tear up just thinking about loosing my best friend.,. 

https://www.lake-link.com/boards/forums/viewposts.cfm?Thread_ID=42677

The website would be https://www.lake-link.com They also have a forum dedicated just to dogs and hunting dogs in general... I did a search for "Dog" once and got more hits than any other seach I have ever done, and the website is a sprortsmans website..not a dog website...

I have a Black Lab mix, Buck (best dog I ever owned). He has gotta be going on 16 -17 yrs. and I expect his day is coming soon. 

Best thing for the children is to be honest and include them in what is happening. Start now by telling them that God will be taking thier dog because he does not want her to suffer and there is a special place in heaven for dogs called "Doggy Heaven" where all dogs can run and play while they wait to see thier family again when they get to heaven. Been there and done that when my kids were little.....

Outdoorsman


----------



## fender66 (Feb 1, 2011)

Outdoorsman...thanks for the link. I'll check it out tonight from home. No need to be teary at work.

My girls are 12 and 13, and they are aware of what is happening. We won't make any decisions without discussing it with them first. Thanks again!


----------



## BassGeek54 (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't know if you guys ever saw this, I like to believe it is true. I know I can never read the end because my eyes get too blurry.



> Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.
> 
> When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge.
> There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together.
> ...


----------



## shamoo (Feb 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear the sad news, I hope your vet buddy has some kinda miracle up his sleave.


----------



## OregonTroutBum (Feb 2, 2011)

So sorry to hear this news. It is one of the sad facts of life that we must outlive our pets. I remember going through this when I was a kid, but I also remember that the experience, although tough, brought my family closer together. Good thoughts sent for you and your family...

On another note, I'm new on this forum, but I am completely impressed by the civility and sense of family I see among the members.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 2, 2011)

> On another note, I'm new on this forum, but I am completely impressed by the civility and sense of family I see among the members.



Stick around...it only gets better. I promise! These guys are the best!

Oh..and of course, welcome to TinBoats. Happy to have you here to share in our joys, and unfortunately, our sorrows.


----------



## poolie (Feb 2, 2011)

BassGeek54 said:


> I don't know if you guys ever saw this, I like to believe it is true. I know I can never read the end because my eyes get too blurry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also like to think there's a place called Rainbow Bridge. What I wouldn't give to see my old friends again. And yes, I get a dog hair in my eye every time I read it.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 2, 2011)

Chris, I don't know how I missed this thread before, and my apologies. Prayers sent.


----------



## Codeman (Feb 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear this Chris, man that just stinks.  I'll be saying a prayer for your family same as you have been for mine.


----------



## countryboy210 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hope This Isn't Too Long. Received This As A Email A Year Or Two Ago, Thought All Here Would Like It. . . 

This is one of the kindest things I've ever experienced. I have no way to know who sent it, but there is a beautiful soul working in the dead letter office of the US Postal Service -

Our 14 year old dog, Abbey, died last month. The day after she died, my 4 year old daughter Meredith was crying and talking about how much she missed Abbey. She asked if we could write a letter to God so that when Abbey got to heaven, God would recognize her. I told her that I thought we could, so she dictated these words:

_Dear God, 

Will you please take care of my dog? She died yesterday and is with you in heaven. I miss her very much. I am happy that you let me have her as my dog even though she got sick. 
I hope you will play with her. She likes to play with balls and to swim. I am sending a picture of her so when you see her, you will know that she is my dog. I really miss her.
Love, Meredith. _ 

We put the letter in an envelope with a picture of Abbey and Meredith and addressed it to God/Heaven. We put our return address on it. Then Meredith pasted several stamps on the front of the envelope because she said it would take lots of stamps to get the letter all the way to heaven. That afternoon she dropped it into the letter box at the post office. A few days later, she asked if God had gotten the letter yet. I told her that I thought He had. 

Yesterday, there was a package wrapped in gold paper on our front porch addressed, 'To Meredith,' in an unfamiliar hand. Meredith opened it. Inside was a book by Mr. Rogers called, 'When a Pet Dies.’ Taped to the inside front cover was the letter we had written to God in its opened envelope. On the opposite page was the picture of Abbey & Meredith and this note: 

_Dear Meredith, 

Abbey arrived safely in heaven. Having the picture was a big help. I recognized Abbey right away.
Abbey isn't sick anymore. Her spirit is here with me just like it stays in your heart. Abbey loved being your dog. Since we don't need our bodies in heaven, I don't have any pockets to keep your picture in, so I am sending it back to you in this little book for you to keep and have something to remember Abbey by. 

Thank you for the beautiful letter and thank your mother for helping you write it and sending it to me. What a wonderful mother you have. I picked her especially for you. 

I send you my blessings every day and remember that I love you very much. 

By the way, I'm easy to find. I am wherever there is love. 

Love,

*God*_


This One Still Get To Me.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 2, 2011)

Yep......I'm crying. Thanks.....really.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Feb 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your dog Fender. I don't have any touching story but I wish you and your family the best!


----------



## fender66 (Feb 3, 2011)

Well....here's an update. My wife and I had to make some decisions TODAY. In the past 4 days, it's just stupid how much worse she's gotten. Then...we take her for a car ride (to the vet) to get some answers, and she acts and looks so totally normal. She is having a bit of trouble breathing, but the doc says that she's fine at this point with her breathing. She's not going to suffocate. Whew....that's a relief cause I can't watch her suffer AT ALL!

Making a long story short...we had 3 options:

1. Do nothing and she might last till the end of February
2. Mild attack to see how she reacts which could buy us 3 or 4 months
3. Go full out with chemo and hope for the best.

We chose (and I can't believe that I did so)...option 3. If we are going to get positive results, then we will know in 2-4 weeks. Depending on how she responds, they say it's possible to get another 2 or 3 years out of her. That, would be awesome. I'm hopeful for the best, but prepared for the worst if necessary. The good part, is we aren't committed to anything financially except for the treatments that we actually get. We can call it off at any time. That helped make the decision much easier too.

Thanks for all the prayers and well wishes guys.....I'm CERTAIN that it's all helped. YOU GUYS are the greatest, and when we get out of this freeze......if you can make it to my deck.....BBQ is on me! :LOL2:


----------



## poolie (Feb 3, 2011)

Fender, that's awesome news! Was telling my wife about your sweety the other night and she said her brother's lab had the same thing and got a little over two good years out of her before things turned bad. Hopefully you will see similar results.

I completely understand you going with option 3. About 3 years ago my oldest greyhound decided that eating a container of dental floss would be a tasty treat. The next day he's stopped up and long story short, it took a surgery and 10 days in the doggie ER to take care of that little incident. If you had asked me before hand if I'd shell out 7k to save my dogs life I'd have said no, but he's living proof.

Keep us up to date!!!


----------



## fender66 (Feb 5, 2011)

First chemo treatment today. My "paws" are crossed. [-o<


----------



## BLK fisher (Feb 6, 2011)

Hope all works out Fender. [-o<


----------



## BassGeek54 (Feb 6, 2011)

Fender, All of our paws around here are crossd for you guys too! We would have gone for the same option...keep us posted how she does with the chemo.


----------



## robr3004 (Feb 21, 2011)

How is your pup making out with the treatments?


----------



## fender66 (Feb 21, 2011)

Good question. Sorry I haven't given updates.

She's just had her third week of treatment. (chemo). So far, the blood test (1) has indicated that she's handling the treatments pretty good. That still doesn't give us any indication of how bad the cancer actually is. All the swelling in her lymph nodes has gone, but we were told that would happen. About the only side effect so far is that she has a more difficult time breathing and she gets tired easier. Both side effects that we were warned about. She goes in late this week for another blood test and then treatment on Saturday again....then has a week off. Good for her and our wallets....but she's worth it so far. Only more time will really tell how this is doing as we don't have enough time or tests invested to have good comparisons to really know anything more yet. We still have high hopes and aren't giving up yet.

Thanks (really) for asking.


----------



## bulldog (Feb 21, 2011)

I think about this little dog all the time. I hope everything continues to go well.


----------



## BassGeek54 (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Over here in PA we are hoping and praying for a good report on Saturday for you guys.


----------



## batman (Feb 23, 2011)

Prayers sent.
I hope her treatments fix her up good as new.
Take care.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 3, 2011)

Time for an update I guess.

Last Saturday, Holly received her biggest and hardest (so far) chemo treatment. She's been feeling and looking really down and droopy for the past couple days. She's not one to refuse her food, but Tuesday and Wednesday, she pretty much did unless we added green beans to it. Thankfully, she's still eating something. Outside of this week's treatment being really hard on her, she seems to be doing well. Her blood tests are coming back good, but they are only able to tell us how her white/red counts are with each treatment. We still have no idea what it's doing to rid her of the cancer. I'm not sure how they know when to stop treatment. So far, so good though.. and I am certain that without the treatment, she'd not be with us now.

Thanks again guys....I really appreciate all your thoughts and prayers. I'm sure Holly would be happy to lick each of your noses in appreciation too.


----------



## BassGeek54 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey fender thanks for the update. Everytime I look at my guys I think of Holly and I hope that she is doing well. I hope and pray so much that she will be fine and that you guys have many more years together. I am so thankful every night when I go to sleep to have my corgi lying next to me and I just say a little prayer for you and Holly.


----------



## BaitCaster (Mar 4, 2011)

I was actually afraid to come back and read this thread becuase I thought it would be sad news. Glad to see things are somewhat stable. Still thinking fo you and your Big Sweetie.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks guys....REALLY. She has this week off of chemo. I'll keep you posted as soon as something changes.


----------



## robr3004 (May 4, 2011)

I'm back from a little hiatus, hows your pup doing?


----------



## fender66 (May 4, 2011)

WOW....been a while since I've updated hasn't it.

Well, the vet says she's handling the chemo treatments in textbook fashion. She said she's not seen any dogs that have done as well. We are a little more than 2/3rds of the way through the treatment and she seems to be fine so far. We have no idea what will happen when we stop treatment, but we are hopeful for the best.

Thanks so much for remembering...and welcome back.


----------



## robr3004 (May 4, 2011)

That's awesome news. Glad to hear she is doing so well.


----------



## Jim (May 5, 2011)

Good to hear. =D>


----------



## batman (May 5, 2011)

Excellent news,I hope she continues to do well and improve.


----------



## BassGeek54 (May 7, 2011)

That is really good news, Chris...we have not forgotten about her in my house...prayers said everynight.


----------



## fender66 (May 7, 2011)

Thanks again guys....I really appreciate the prayers and thoughts. You all are like family, and some of you even better!


----------



## BassGeek54 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey Chris -- what is the lastest word? I was noticing that there was no update for quite awhile and we think about Holly around our place almost everyday. Our guys are our family and we know how we would feel going through such a thing. Still praying for her every night.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 1, 2011)

BassGeek54 said:


> Hey Chris -- what is the lastest word? I was noticing that there was no update for quite awhile and we think about Holly around our place almost everyday. Our guys are our family and we know how we would feel going through such a thing. Still praying for her every night.



Wow...thanks a LOT! Holly is still keeping up. She has her good days and her bad days, but she's always still as faithful as ever. Talk about unconditional love....even when she feels bad. I think we have 3 or 4 more treatments to go through and then we're finished. She has lost some weight over the past couple weeks, but I think, as does our vet, that she's doing great considering what we've been putting her through. I look forward to Saturday mornings when I can stay in bed a little longer and call her up to snuggle (that's the ONLY time she's allowed on furniture). She really looks forward to that too. I almost think she knows what day of the week it is every day.

Thanks again! Really!


----------



## BassGeek54 (Jul 1, 2011)

OH -- yes sir they know. I am so glad to hear she is still doing well. I hope that you guys have so many more years together and lots of Saturday morning snuggles. I believe that the only true 100% unconditional love I have ever seen on earth was from a dog. Bless you for taking such good care of her.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 31, 2011)

Well guys.....the time has come and this isn't good. My stomach has a pit in it so big I can hardly breathe and I hurt everywhere.

This AM I noticed that Holly had a swollen gland in her neck again. Just 5 or so weeks after we finished chemo. Took her to the vet tonight and it's back. Cancer SUCKS!

We could go through all of this again, but it would be really hard on her, not to mention the expenses. So...we had a very difficult family meeting tonight and it looks like we will put her down on Friday. We could buy some time with other meds, but it's just going to postpone the inevitable that could come in a handful of weeks or even sooner. Time for my Big Sweety to go out on a high note. This is truly excruciating for us all.

Thanks in advance for the thoughts, prayers, and support. We hope to make the next couple days the best she's ever had.


----------



## bulldog (Aug 31, 2011)

Chris, you have my number if there is anything I can do for you. My condolences friend.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 31, 2011)

Heart goes out to ya Chris, Mom just had to put her dog Noodles down yesterday and even tho it wasent mine it still hurts. Take comfort in knowing though for your family's momentary anguish you are granting her eternal peace. My sincerest condolences


----------



## Jim (Sep 1, 2011)

Sorry man!


----------



## parkerdog (Sep 1, 2011)

fender66 said:


> Well guys.....the time has come and this isn't good. My stomach has a pit in it so big I can hardly breathe and I hurt everywhere.
> 
> This AM I noticed that Holly had a swollen gland in her neck again. Just 5 or so weeks after we finished chemo. Took her to the vet tonight and it's back. Cancer SUCKS!
> 
> ...




I know your pain. The vet is coming to my house today at 5:30 to put my boxer to sleep. They are like family.


----------



## fender66 (Sep 1, 2011)

> I know your pain. The vet is coming to my house today at 5:30 to put my boxer to sleep. They are like family.



Prayers sent to you sir. I hope you feel better than I do (but I doubt it). I have myself so worked up I can hardly function. [-o< [-o< [-o<


----------



## parkerdog (Sep 1, 2011)

Thats what sucks. You know it's for the best but it sure doesn't feel like it. Mine is just old and he took a turn for the worse today. It feels like a date for execution knowing he won't be by my side in 2 hours.

Sounds like you had some extra time with yours which is good but no one wants their pets to suffer.


----------



## freetofish (Sep 1, 2011)

Man I am so sorry to hear of Hollie's latest problem.... I will for sure want to stop by and bring her a treat next week... We too have lost a much loved pet and as everyone else has said, it is not easy...But I know there are Dogs in heaven so you can look forward to that reunion.
peace


----------



## BassGeek54 (Sep 4, 2011)

Chris I am so sorry to hear this. My heart is breaking for you. Holy has never left our prayers and thoughts since you first told us of her getting sick. Please know that you and your family (including Holy) are in our pryaers now. I wish you guys weren't so far away. [-o< [-o< [-o<


----------



## fender66 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks guys....I really mean that.

It has been really hard on all of us. Nobody wants to come home anymore because she's not here to greet us. We will be fine though with time. I just can't believe how much this has effected me and how much I really, really miss her. Guess I'm a bigger baby than I ever imagined.  

I'll post some pictures that I took of her having fun that morning in a few days.


----------



## parkerdog (Sep 4, 2011)

It's good that she was able to have fun up till that point. You will always have the memories of her.


----------



## skeeter1804 (Sep 4, 2011)

I am very sorry for you and your family. I have had many dogs over the years and know how they become part of the family and less just a dog.


----------



## fender66 (Sep 6, 2011)

Here's the final picture of my Big Sweeeeeety and me. I took pictures of all of us with her that morning before we left for the vet. I think she liked the attention. It is getting better, but we still think about her with everything we do.


----------



## BOB350RX (Sep 6, 2011)

i some how missed this whole ordeal, for that im sorry, i have lost many dogs in a short time, and it dosent get any easier, my condolences go out to you and yours, i still hear thier lil dog tags rattle and i look around, i know that they are gone but i still perk up like they are gonna be there, keep your head up and remember the good times, although sad youll get by, just dont watch tv with the commercial of the dogs who need homes on the tends to pull at the strings a lil. take care


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Sep 6, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your loss Chris. As I too have been there before. Had our childhood pet put down due to old age. My own first dog died in my arms one night,that was tuff. And the most recent one was our Chow had to be put down about 10yrs ago.That one was the toughest. We also lost two cats in the last 10 yrs to kidney failure. I can't bring myself to do it again,so no more pets. At least for a while. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## fender66 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks guys.....really. It means a lot to me that you guys care.


----------



## Jim (Sep 7, 2011)

Fender,
I feel my time will be around the corner with Zorba, I dread the day. But as stated before, Life goes on and time heals all wounds. NOW is the time to bring home a new pup.


----------



## fender66 (Sep 7, 2011)

Jim said:


> Life goes on and time heals all wounds. NOW is the time to bring home a new pup.



You are correct. Time will heal. I have considered a new pup....but it just too soon. Maybe around Christmas again. We'll see.


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Sep 7, 2011)

I agree about the puppy. I've had my childhood dog pass and the another one and it is hard when there isn't a dog there to greet you. I feel that you think about it more if there isn't another pet guarding you. You will never forget but a new dog will help people heal and create new memories with also the old memories. Hope everything gets better for you! I think you might get a new dog sooner because honestly everyday without a dog always reminds you of the one that just past and its depressing!


----------



## BOB350RX (Sep 7, 2011)

it is a vicious circle, the whole old pet ,new pet thing seems as though it never ends, i want a dog but the soon to be mrs wants kids first i think, i can take a dog fishing, and not worry about it i think i would be a wreck taking a lil one out, so shell prob get her kid and ill get my puppy, work out a lil trade off... :LOL2:


----------



## cavman138 (Sep 8, 2011)

Chris, I am sorry to hear about your pup. I understand your pain I we had to do the same with our dog, Hershey, a few months back. Every time I go back to my parents house I find myself looking around for her or expecting her to be there when I walk in the door. It still breaks my heart. She had been around for over half of my life. Just take comfort knowing that she is in a better place. She won't have to suffer from anymore pain and know that you will surely see her again one day. 

I just hope mine is up on a couch somewhere sleeping on her back or taking a swim in the lake.


----------



## Popeye (Sep 8, 2011)

Chris,

Sorry for your loss. I just read the whole thread and see that you and your family went through a lot with Holly. A sudden loss is one thing and devastating in and of itself, but a prolonged illness like this can certainly take it's toll on everyone. I'm sure the decission you made was for the best and I dread the day I have to make that call with my Bandit. Of course mine is _just_ a cat... yeah right.. just a cat...


----------



## fender66 (Sep 8, 2011)

You guys really are the greatest. First round is on me. Thanks!

:beer:


----------



## Outdoorsman (Sep 8, 2011)

I know how you feel.....

Copy of my original post in this thread...



> Outdoorsman Post subject: My Big SweeeeeeetyPosted: 01 Feb 2011, 14:35
> 
> 
> Joined: 31 Mar 2010, 16:36
> ...




_________________
1990 24 Ft. Preimer Pontoon Boat W / 50 HP. Mariner = Relaxing on the Water... 
1980 17 Ft. Bass Tracker II Mod-V Hull Jon Boat with 45 HP Merc = Lakes and River Boat...
10 Ft "Bass Tender" (Plastic) Tri-Hull W Plastic Oars = Local Area Ponds.. 

Ok...Here is why I know how you feel...

Copy of my post on lake_link.com...


Post Date: 7/12/11 11:47 AM CST 
USER: Captain Black [ view profile ] [ send private message ] [ ignore user ] 
Level: MEMBER Joined: 2/6/2009 Status: ONLINE 

Yea... It was Buck's time this past Sat. night..I ahve been trying to keep him going for about 3 weeks now, but I literally had NO CHOICE... He had lost control of bodily functions, back legs were not working anymore, in a lot of pain...... If you look back far enough in this thread, you will find a few posts that mention his time coming soon..... 
I was with him at the end, when the vet gave him the injection.... face to face, nose to nose, petting his head and talking the "puppy talk" he enjoyed while growing up... Also my ex and present (same person) lady friend was there and as Buck remebers her from years past, made thing easier on both Buck and myself.... Thanks Sandie.... 

15+ yrs. together, best friend, best dog, best companion I ever had... 

He was a Black Lab mix... 

Can't type anymore right now.... literally hard to see through the tears... 

If it can be said that real men don't cry, all I can say is that those real men never owned a dog for 15 years..... 

Captain Black.... 

GOODBYE MY BUCK....OOOWWWWWWWWWW, HHHOOOOOOOOOOOOO. HWOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL,WHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO,YEOWWWWWWWWWWW....OOOOWWWWWWWW, HOWLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL, YEOOOOOOOWWWWWWWW,. 


[This post was last edited on 7/12/11 at 1:18 PM] 


[ REPORT ABUSE ] [ Edit Post ] [ Print this message ] 

Outdoorsman 
a.k.a. "CaptainBlack"


----------



## timebak (Sep 9, 2011)

Dang Chris. Just found this thread today. Haven't been on here much in the past several months. My heart goes out to you and your family. You'll always have a hole in your hearts where Holly's memories stay. Nothing else will ever fill that hole. A good dog like Holly is truly a blessing. 

I lost my best friend Bo (in my avatar <---- ), two years ago this past March, and I still miss him dearly, and still shed silent tears for him at times. But, in my heart, I truly believe that we'll be reunited with our beloved pets when we make that trip to the next life. 

But know this, Holly wouldn't want you to be sad. She'd try to cheer you up, if she could. Also, she knows that no other dog will ever take her place in your heart. I've experienced things in my time that convince me that dogs can see things in the spiritual world that we cannot. And I believe that her spirit is still near you. Because of this, I believe that when you bring another dog into your life, she will somehow teach that dog some of the things that she knows you love. It may take a while, but you'll sometimes suddenly see some little something that will remind you of her. But don't expect that new dog to BE Holly. That will never happen. Every dog is unique, with it's own personality. 

So, don't be afraid to bring another dog into your life. And when the time is right for that, you might want to consider adopting through a humane society or rescue group. I've heard a lot of folks say that adopted/rescued dogs truly are grateful for a new, loving home. 

Again, my heart and prayers go out to you and your family as you pick your way through this difficult time. 

Tim


----------

